# think he might fall?



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I been looking at apartments since my house might sell soon. My favorite is near where I work and on many acres of land with golf course, ponds, woods, tennis courts. Its nice with lots of room for the puppy to run without traffic to worry about and an enclosed courtyard. The problem is the only apartments open are loft apartments. They are nice but the bedroom is upstairs , up winding stairway. I'm just afraid my hav may get up at night and fall off the edge under the bannister as it is quite open or off the winding stairway. Think that could happen?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

not if you teach him not to. or crate him at night. But, is it a metal spiral staircase? many dogs will not climb up them. too scary and open. So you may be carrying him up every night! We did that on vacation with two 20 lb Havs.... it was fun.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

mikeb said:


> I been looking at apartments since my house might sell soon. My favorite is near where I work and on many acres of land with golf course, ponds, woods, tennis courts. Its nice with lots of room for the puppy to run without traffic to worry about and an enclosed courtyard. The problem is the only apartments open are loft apartments. They are nice but the bedroom is upstairs , up winding stairway. I'm just afraid my hav may get up at night and fall off the edge under the bannister as it is quite open or off the winding stairway. Think that could happen?


Mike, that would frighten me, especially with a little puppy.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm kinda afraid he will fall. And if I leave him downstairs he will try to climb up and may fall that way too. Unless I keep him in a crate (or ex pen) at night and when I'm away like Missy suggested. I'll check further maybe they will let me take the loft apartment temporarily and move to another apartment when and if one becomes available. Thanks.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We had a staircase in our old home with a slight opening (just the way it was built where it came to the top. We only had the girls at the time and they could go through but they never did but my in laws shih tzu visited for the first time and he fell through it and it was about an 8 feet drop. I felt so horrible. So I would take it into consideration.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I wouldn't be concern too much with the dog. I think you can train him to stay away from there. Also, think of yourself, are you planning to stay there forever now? We don't get younger and if this is going to be your forever place, do you really want your bedroom upstairs? or even stairs at all?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

depending on layout, you could tie some sort of flexible screen to the area you don't want him tumbling through. I think most dogs once they grow and learn their surroundings know not to jump from that height or avoid a high ledge, but better safe than sorry. If the stairs are an issue, that might be harder to remedy, particularly in a rental. If the dog is a big part of your life, you might want to look for a more dog-friendly apartment unless you're already committed to this one.


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

We live in a townhouse, with an upstairs open-loft. Stormy can go upstairs whenever he wants (when we are at home), and has looked "over the edge" numerous times, down into the living room from the loft, but has never come close to falling. We haven't trained him to stay away from the edge, he just doesn't seem interested in getting close to the edge. Our 2 cats are more daring, in fact, one of the cats has fallen, twice, and was okay both times. 
Maybe just keep an eye on him when he's upstairs...


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. This apartment, whatever one I take will not be my permanent home. Just a place to stay for a couple years while I decide what to do next. Probably will move to a warmer climate somewhere. Michigan is pretty but the weather leaves a lot to be desired much of the time. I am also too far away from any major cities.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Mike,

It will only take one time for you to say "I should have..." Puppies can really RLH and 
be airborn before you can even react. In my opinion you can't always be watching them 100% of the time.

I wouldn't want to take the chance..


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

You might look into some sort of screen. My brother baby proofed their house and have a screen across balcony/loft so you might look into finding one of those. Babies R Us? Probably can find it online somewhere.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I think it will cause you more headache and stress than it's worth. I wouldn't take the chance.
Gina


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

We have a VERY steep set of open wooded steps to the bedrooms. Hobbes can run up them in one shot but would never make it with his little front legs down them without tumbling like a snowball. He waits at the top looking over the rail for someone to carry him down.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I decided to pass on that place, unless a different apartment opens up. I am a big worrier and really become attached to my dogs. I'm quite sure it would work out but not gonna take the chance. I remember my other dog bouncing off chairs and couches when he had a RLH period. Hard to believe he never hurt himself, but he didnt have a 9 foot drop.


----------

